# Does Scientology support circ or not?



## Velvet005 (Aug 9, 2004)

I noticed that Katie Holmes is having a boy (per US magazine - yup I'm guilty of reading it







) and I began to wonder about whether or not Scientology advocates for circ or not. Not that Katie practices Scientology, but since Tom Cruise does the thought wandered into my mind. I don't want to start a religious discussion or anything. I was just wondering if circ is supported in Scientology or not.


----------



## calngavinsmom (Feb 19, 2003)

: I wonder about this too....

Tara


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

I imagine sicentology does not have an official position on it since you can practice Scientology and another religion as long as it does not interfere with Scientology.


----------



## momto3boys (May 15, 2003)

Well....I have heard that Scientology seperates the baby from the mom and does not allow breastfeeding. Supposedly the woman gives birth without medication and without sound. After the baby is taken from her and isolated for 24 hrs. The mother isn't supposed to have contact with her child during that time.

Run Katie Run!! That poor woman.


----------



## whateverdidiwants (Jan 2, 2003)

I don't think there's an official position, but a close friend of mine was born into Scientology and he was circ'd.

Btw, Katie officially converted a few months back, iirc.


----------



## splash (Aug 30, 2005)

Living in the world capital of Scientology, and having several friends who are scientologists and having cared for many kids of scientologists and taught them in school... I do have to say that, while they are a tad freaky and downtown clearwater scares the piss out of me, they aren't *that* bad.
Almost all the scientologists I have known have breastfed their children. They didn't do it exclusively (still used barley water to supplement) but they did BF. I've known circumcised and intact kids alike. I do know that most of them people I know have done the drugg free birth, but they were allowed to vocalize.
Scientology creeps me out, and I totally think it's a cult. But don't spread misinformation about it based on what you read in the Enquirer. Most scientologists I know are great people and great parents.


----------



## Kathryn (Oct 19, 2004)

I would assume that even if they had a stance on it (which I don't think they do), it would be done anyway just because of what an ego Tom Cruise has.


----------



## ColoradoMama (Nov 22, 2001)

I don't know about the circ question, but I wanted to chime in about the bfing and birth. I heard an interview with John Travolta and read one from Kelly *******, so this is where my info comes from! When John explained the "silent birth" thing - what he said is that there is no talking when the baby is being born and right afterwards. He said that normal birth noises are the only sounds - they don't talk because of something about the baby's first experiences in the world (can't remember that part very well). I know that Kelly ******* was talking very highly about breastfeeding and I'm pretty sure that she nursed for an extended period of time. They are Scientologists and seem like pretty neat people. I'm interested in knowing if they have a stance on circ, too.


----------



## splash (Aug 30, 2005)

They're son was circumcised at 5 or 6 years old. Not as an infant, but for recurring problems. How legit the problems are I have no clue, but I know they didn't do it as a baby, so they must not support it.


----------



## anony (Jun 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *splash*
They're son was circumcised at 5 or 6 years old. Not as an infant, but for recurring problems. How legit the problems are I have no clue, but I know they didn't do it as a baby, so they must not support it.

That's a bit reassuring, though unfortunate at the same time. Maybe scientology's "natural" methods and/or John realizing that real Italians don't do those things (I would imagine this is a widely held belief of Italians anyway) convinced them somewhere along the line. Or it was Kelly *******? Either way they must've relented in the end. I often wonder how this issue is dealt with in Hollywood which is usually a real liberal place. I know about Pamela Lee not letting her sons have it done to them, even though her husband Tommy Lee is cut I hear.

And I wonder why considering his mother was Greek or something cause he was born there but his father was a British soldier so maybe he had it done to his son cause of WWII's obsession with getting rid of the foreskin. This I got from his profile at imdb.com. Yeah, a friend of mine once told me about it cause he saw part of the video for some reason. I don't feel like peeping in on someone's privacy for jollies, though so I don't know for sure but my friend told me his infamous, uh, unit was cut when my 2nd girlfriend asked about it, almost jokingly (she was a bit of a strange girl I must admit) cause this was after my lecture to her and her buddy (see my first post). I also heard about Reese Witherspoon (I think) opting to go the intact route, but that's about it.

Many Jews work out of there, but what about those who aren't? That's an interesting topic for further divulsion. Oh yeah and Tom Cruise would have a son cut probably. He most likely is himself and it would kill his ego if he found it his son could have it better than him







But too bad for Katie Holmes if she converted cause I heard she was Catholic and now the argument that the Catholic church condemns it will no longer apply to her I would think. Oh, what a weird and whacky world it can be in Hollywood.


----------



## momto3boys (May 15, 2003)

I remember Leah Remini on Howard Stern saying she didn't breastfeed because it went against Scientology....that and so she could smoke again. Howard blasted her for it.


----------



## Kathryn (Oct 19, 2004)

Yeah, he did really go after her. I love Howard Stern.


----------



## nlkeple (May 30, 2007)

I just wanted to let y'all know that for whatever reason this thread was bugging me, not becuase it was a bad thread, but becasue I have gone seraching for the answer and I can't find it.

So anyways, I e-mailed whoever is in charge of www.scientology.org and when/if they respond I will let you know what they say.


----------



## Velvet005 (Aug 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nlkeple*
I just wanted to let y'all know that for whatever reason this thread was bugging me, not becuase it was a bad thread, but becasue I have gone seraching for the answer and I can't find it.

So anyways, I e-mailed whoever is in charge of www.scientology.org and when/if they respond I will let you know what they say.

I searched before starting the thread and couldn't find any answers. Let us know what you find out.


----------



## nlkeple (May 30, 2007)

So far I haven't had a reply, but I have found out that generally scientology discourages medication so I assume no vaxing. Also I looked into the silent birth thing and it is because they believe that birth is very stressful for the baby and any noises could cause the baby to have a negative association with their birth. They also believe in a 7 day silent period where you do not talk around the baby to help ease their transition. During this 7 day period, they do not allow anything that could be traumatizing to be done to the baby. This apparently includes routine testing/bloodwork. I wonder if since the overall approach is to minimize and avoid trauma that they would then be against circ and since they are agianst medication that they would also be against vaxing.

I will let everyone know if they ever e-amil me back


----------



## mama_at_home (Apr 27, 2004)

What is this about Scientology being against breastfeeding??


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

They say a woman's stress and poor diet negatively affect a woman's milk and recommend some kind of barley water formula. It's bad.


----------



## Bia (Oct 21, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the_lissa*
They say a woman's stress and poor diet negatively affect a woman's milk and recommend some kind of barley water formula. It's bad.

There have been a couple of threads about this, with answers by scientologists. They are not against breastfeeding. Kelly *******, for example, bf'd for 18 months.


----------



## Kathryn (Oct 19, 2004)

The actually "religion" is. Whether or not some people follow all aspects of the "religion" is up to them.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

Just because some individual scientologists are not against it does not mean the religion itself is not against it, because they most certainly are.

It is not a secret. A quick google search will show you such and even generously give you the barley formula recipe.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nlkeple*
So far I haven't had a reply, but I have found out that generally scientology discourages medication so I assume no vaxing. Also I looked into the silent birth thing and it is because they believe that birth is very stressful for the baby and any noises could cause the baby to have a negative association with their birth. They also believe in a 7 day silent period where you do not talk around the baby to help ease their transition. During this 7 day period, they do not allow anything that could be traumatizing to be done to the baby. This apparently includes routine testing/bloodwork. I wonder if since the overall approach is to minimize and avoid trauma that they would then be against circ and since they are agianst medication that they would also be against vaxing.

I will let everyone know if they ever e-amil me back

Yeah, but they might advocate for circ as soon as the 7-day "silent period" is over, similar to the Jewish Bris on the 8th day of life.


----------



## Kathryn (Oct 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the_lissa*
Just because some individual scientologists are not against it does not mean the religion itself is not against it, because they most certainly are.

It is not a secret. A quick google search will show you such and even generously give you the barley formula recipe.









We must've cross posted.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)




----------



## whateverdidiwants (Jan 2, 2003)

I emailed the friend I mentioned earlier and asked him this:

Quote:

Do you know if the COS has an official position on circumcision? There's a discussion on one of the parenting boards I'm on about it, and people seem to think that because Sci women are supposed to have "silent" births and aren't supposed to do anything that would traumatize the baby for 7 days after birth, that they discourage circ.

Also, what about vaccinations?
His response:

Quote:

Don't think so. Not on circumcision. But that makes sense.

Vaccinations are discouraged by a lot of members of COS-but I don't think it is an official church policy&#8230;


----------



## nlkeple (May 30, 2007)

Stii no reply from scientology.org and I try to be very open minded about other religions, but I am beginning to wonder if the cos has any official policies at all. I mean I am sure they do, there just doesn't seem to be any good info available and that is a little frustrating.


----------



## PuppyFluffer (Mar 18, 2002)

We are not permitted to host religious discussion in this forum. See the Sticky thread about religious discussion for further clarification or PM me.

Please take up this conversation in our religious studies forum.
Thanks!


----------

